# Pectoralis major muscle repair



## cfrantz (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this open procedure code-   ----I'm not sure what it is-----23410 doesn't seem right, 13120 doesn't seem right----unlisted???? Coding in Asc------

The Doc dictates:

  The deltopectoral interval was identified.  The clavicular portion of the pectoralis major muscle remained intact.  The sternal portion of the pectoralis major muscle was completely avulsed from its attachment on the proximal humerus.  The interval was carried down to the insertion of the pectoralis major muscle and small drill holes were made in the humerus that were enlarged with an Arthrex awl.  These were then tapped due to the hardness of the bone and two 2.5 fully threaded biodegradable Arthrex screws were placed into the humerus itself.  The retracted end of the sternal portion of the pectoralis major muscle had been tagged with #2 fiber wire sutures.  This was carefully teased back to its proper position and then barrel stitches were placed utilizing all eight tails of the sutures that passed through the biodegradable implant.  The arm was then brought into the adducted position as the pectoralis major muscle was carefully teased back into its insertion bed on the humerus and tied under tension.  The shoulder was carried through a gentle abduction through 45 degrees with no excessive tension on the repair.


----------



## mbort (May 19, 2008)

take a peek at 24341


----------

